# Afternoon giggle -- 'selective coloring'



## esselle (Jun 12, 2013)

Playin around with my iphone and color splash. (bad lighting!)
This was discussed recently in another thread...and there were some _strong_ opinions. lol
So... thought I'd try it out.

It's not _THAT_ bad. 

Welp...There's my afternoon giggle for you all!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 12, 2013)

Bad Girl! Bad!


----------



## esselle (Jun 12, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Bad Girl! Bad!



haha! 

well, i can say i tried it now. i think it has its place. commercial advertising type photography, perhaps.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 12, 2013)

Wow...displaying fine form there, esselle!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 12, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Bad Girl! Bad!



Wait, Charlie!  I thought we men **liked** when girls were "bad."  I must have missed the memo...


----------



## sm4him (Jun 12, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Bad Girl! Bad!
> ...



Why do you think Charlie's little green emoticon is lickin' its chops?


----------



## kathyt (Jun 12, 2013)

Selective color is wrong no matter how small. This must end here. It starts with an innocent red rose and just gets worse from there. When you have the urge again just step away from your device.


----------



## esselle (Jun 12, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Selective color is wrong no matter how small. This must end here. It starts with an innocent red rose and just gets worse from there. When you have the urge again just step away from your device.



hahahaha! i'm laughing for real! 
(and i agree)

sooo ...glad i put the afternoon giggle ''disclaimer.'' :mrgreen:


----------



## esselle (Jun 12, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Wow...displaying fine form there, esselle!





jwbryson1 said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Bad Girl! Bad!
> ...





sm4him said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



lol...glad we could have some fun with this. 

edit to add...i noticed earlier, some threads in general gallery, etc...where selective coloring was used. it looked pleasing. i guess it depends.

but, overall...leaning in agreement with kathy's sentiment.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 12, 2013)

sm4him said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



No.. with Eselle.. it would be


----------



## esselle (Jun 12, 2013)

lol, you're silly, cgipson!


----------



## snowbear (Jun 12, 2013)

Of course, the subject has something to do with it, as well. 

I've only done one - oil paint on a silver print.  Well, actually I made two - I also tried watercolor but it didn't work too well with the RC paper.


----------



## baturn (Jun 12, 2013)

Pretty lady    yay! Selective color    not so much.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 12, 2013)

esselle said:


> lol, you're silly, cgipson!



that has been said once or twice! You can call me Charlie, btw!


----------



## esselle (Jun 12, 2013)

snowbear said:


> Of course, the subject has something to do with it, as well.
> 
> I've only done one - oil paint on a silver print.  Well, actually I made two - I also tried watercolor but it didn't work too well with the RC paper.


 oh, now that sounds interesting. I imagine it wasn't easy to do! But, I'd like to see something like that. 



baturn said:


> Pretty lady    yay! Selective color    not so much.



Lol yes...I've satisfied my curiosity with it, now. :}



cgipson1 said:


> esselle said:
> 
> 
> > lol, you're silly, cgipson!
> ...



Ok, Charlie!


----------



## jowensphoto (Jun 13, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Selective color is wrong no matter how small. This must end here. It starts with an innocent red rose and just gets worse from there. When you have the urge again just step away from your device.



OMG... that was totally the first SC I ever did. And the last.


----------



## esselle (Jun 13, 2013)

^^^ it's been a hard day! I needed that laugh, jowens! haha


----------

